# Autonomous Mutant festival 2014



## Somebody (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone know exactly where Mutantfest is this year?


----------



## Tude (Jul 29, 2014)

um dood, yer thread is hanging here - no need to repost. We see it. If anything go in an re-bump it to keep it active.  Have fun at it.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 29, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, it happened already.


----------



## Tude (Jul 29, 2014)

Googling - finding them in several places. Next one August 9. Louisville, KY.


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 30, 2014)

From the "unofficial" website:
AMF 18 (2014) will be held 
*Monday August 4th till Thursday August 14th 2014. *
the location will be emailed or texted to you when the location is finalized. This is usually the first day of the festival, not likely to know where it is before that, because no one does (literally no one, the scouts find a rough idea of where, and the first people to show up to that area kind of define the center of the site, then inform everyone else).


Sign up here to help with organization, and be sure to get the info of the location when it is available.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 30, 2014)

just fyi to anyone interested, mutant fest generally takes place in the area of the west coast referred to as 'cascadia', which runs from northern california to south west washington.


----------



## Somebody (Jul 30, 2014)

yea my bad
didnt see that it was posting so i just kept clicking the button
thanks for the quick response, family
looks like i gotta head north


----------



## Somebody (Jul 30, 2014)

From what I've heard, the word is Gifford Pinchot National Forrest might be it


----------



## Tude (Aug 18, 2014)

That looks like fun!


----------

